# NAATI Points for PR Application



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I would like to know if any ICT professionals had tried giving NAATI exam or applied for assessments and got a positive result?

It would be great if you can share the details and experience on this process?

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello People,

Any Inputs on this NAATI points?

Regards,
Mani


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Mani

Had taken NAATI two years ago .... Hindi to English Translation.
Had cleared the individual sections but did not clear the overall score required, had to get a re-assessment of results done and after which I cleared the same.
Have claimed NAATI points even though I had the required 65.

If u have any further queries, ask away !

Sunita



MaddyOZ said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Any Inputs on this NAATI points?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mani
> 
> Had taken NAATI two years ago .... Hindi to English Translation.
> Had cleared the individual sections but did not clear the overall score required, had to get a re-assessment of results done and after which I cleared the same.
> ...


Thanks Sunita. Can you please share the procedure for registering the same.

I will giving Tamil to English, how many rounds of testing are there? Will it be validated against the profession you are currently associated with? Or its purely a community language skill test? 

As per the new point system to get 5 points which level of accreditation is required
?

Your inputs will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Mani

had gone thru our agent... the website has all the info you can ref to.
Basically you need to select the language and whether 2 way translation i.e Tamil to English and vise versa.

You have only 1 round which is written (Interpreter has a spoken translation as well).
It is independent of any profession. it helps to gain the additional points if you are falling short....If you clear the translation test then you are accredited and you can claim 5 points.

Ref this link NAATI and Migration 

regards
Sunita



MaddyOZ said:


> Thanks Sunita. Can you please share the procedure for registering the same.
> 
> I will giving Tamil to English, how many rounds of testing are there? Will it be validated against the profession you are currently associated with? Or its purely a community language skill test?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mani
> 
> had gone thru our agent... the website has all the info you can ref to.
> Basically you need to select the language and whether 2 way translation i.e Tamil to English and vise versa.
> ...


Thanks Sunita.

I have already covered for 65 points, but still wanted to try this. If this will be of any future use too.

For professional translator test, the fees seems to be too much close to 700 AUD? Apart from this the application fee is 102 AUD...? Is it worth giving it a try with such costly tests other than IELTS?

Your advice please?

Regards,
Mani


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

[Mani
if u have the points , then don't bother is my advice, in most cases I have come across and my own, u dont clear 1st time but you clear re-evaluation which costs some more 
if i am not wrong u are an IT Professional and if u have the required points, save the moolah for better use 
QUOTE=MaddyOZ;588717]Thanks Sunita.

I have already covered for 65 points, but still wanted to try this. If this will be of any future use too.

For professional translator test, the fees seems to be too much close to 700 AUD? Apart from this the application fee is 102 AUD...? Is it worth giving it a try with such costly tests other than IELTS?

Your advice please?

Regards,
Mani[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> [Mani
> if u have the points , then don't bother is my advice, in most cases I have come across and my own, u dont clear 1st time but you clear re-evaluation which costs some more
> if i am not wrong u are an IT Professional and if u have the required points, save the moolah for better use
> QUOTE=MaddyOZ;588717]Thanks Sunita.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Okay, just rechecked and if you are giving the exam outside AUS. The cost is close to 1200 AUD + 102 AUD application. They are literally taking a fortune for this test :-D

I thought this accreditation will be of any use in future. If its really not that important then will go with your advice. 

Thanks, Sunita.


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

do that.... u won't regret it....and money saved is always helpful...Best wishes.... where are u from? I am a Tam Bram too 


Okay, just rechecked and if you are giving the exam outside AUS. The cost is close to 1200 AUD + 102 AUD application. They are literally taking a fortune for this test :-D

I thought this accreditation will be of any use in future. If its really not that important then will go with your advice. 

Thanks, Sunita.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohh thats nice  u applied for SP in SA or ACT? U r a ICT professional too? 

Also giv ur expert inputs on How to send pvt msg ? I m nt finding any navigation for dat in ds forum


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

go to quick links for sending PM



MaddyOZ said:


> Ohh thats nice  u applied for SP in SA or ACT? U r a ICT professional too?
> 
> Also giv ur expert inputs on How to send pvt msg ? I m nt finding any navigation for dat in ds forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Test Message


----------



## mpsingh (Jan 28, 2011)

hi sunita
can you please tell how did you prepair for this exam and where can i find resources for it. i need to clear this exam as i am short of 5 points for PR. i will try to do it in hindi to english.
thanks
manpreet




sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mani
> 
> Had taken NAATI two years ago .... Hindi to English Translation.
> Had cleared the individual sections but did not clear the overall score required, had to get a re-assessment of results done and after which I cleared the same.
> ...


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hi manpreet

this thread does have the links to naati. 
for te test i prepared for abt 2 months daily , i used dainik jagran editorial and used to translate tha to english with help of dictionary.
u have to prepare its not impossible, but its not easy either.

let me know if u need any more inputs.

sunita


mpsingh said:


> hi sunita
> can you please tell how did you prepair for this exam and where can i find resources for it. i need to clear this exam as i am short of 5 points for PR. i will try to do it in hindi to english.
> thanks
> manpreet


----------



## mpsingh (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Sunita 
first of all thanks for reply n can u please tell if there r any online resources available anywhere as i tried but failed to find anything. i think naati org provides some book and old( or sample) exam papers, are they any help?
Manpreet


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

yes... the resource helps understand the pattern etc...
I am sndg a PM with my number... call me , will try to connect the books across to you.

sunita


mpsingh said:


> Hi Sunita
> first of all thanks for reply n can u please tell if there r any online resources available anywhere as i tried but failed to find anything. i think naati org provides some book and old( or sample) exam papers, are they any help?
> Manpreet


----------



## manan (Aug 30, 2012)

*hi*

Hi Sunita,
I am short of 5 points in my application and planning to give the Professional Translator (Hindi to English) soon in about 3-4 weeks. Can you also suggest me the books/resources to prepare for it other than the test resources by NAATI.

Also like you said, i have heard that one may get the test cleared if you are short of few marks and review is made. Can you please tell how much time it takes for the review process normally? I have to get these points by 31st dec'12.

Will appreciate your help.

Thanks.
Manan




sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> yes... the resource helps understand the pattern etc...
> I am sndg a PM with my number... call me , will try to connect the books across to you.
> 
> sunita


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Manan

prepare with the Dainik Jagran Editorial (Hindi is crisp and tougher and gives a good practice round).

The review took a month if I am nt mistaken, u can check their timelines on the website.

Best of luck!

Sunita


----------



## manan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Sunita,
Thanks for that but well i am in Brisbane and can access only the online stuff of Dainik Jagran. In that,I cant see the editorial page. May be they dont have it in the ePaper. Very less resources are available here.

So still looking for some good material.

Thanks.




sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Manan
> 
> prepare with the Dainik Jagran Editorial (Hindi is crisp and tougher and gives a good practice round).
> 
> ...


----------



## RajXetri (Oct 17, 2013)

hi guys,

has anyone sat for NAAtI exam for Nepali Interpreter.Is it hard? Please share the experience..


----------



## koel.g (Mar 26, 2014)

*NAATi sample material*

Hi Sunita,

I found your posts most informational about NAATI! Thanks for the advice you gave to the others (I too was searching for replies to similar questions). 

I was thinking of taking the NAATi English<>Hindi translator test. But before registering for the exam, I wanted to take a look at a sample paper and understand the level of difficulty/ease of the test. 

Since i couldnt find the material anywhere, I was wondering if you can help me get a sample of the test. It would be really helpful. 

thanks,
Koel


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Sunita...
Your suggestions are very helpful... Thanks for the contribution to the thread....

I am falling short of 5 points and I am thinking of taking a naati test - Hindi to English translation...
Could you please provide the below information for me:

1. The easiest Naati test or for the beginners one but it gives me 5 points for migration
2. Could I get some sample content from you so that I get an idea how does the content look and should I really spend so much money in giving it a try... Even sample kit costs good amount of money, whats the point in buying it, If I cant crack it...
3. Which test had you taken?

Thanks again...
Best Regards


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Koel....
did you find some samples.... I am also planning for the test...
Please provide me more information....

Thank you


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mani
> 
> Had taken NAATI two years ago .... Hindi to English Translation.
> Had cleared the individual sections but did not clear the overall score required, had to get a re-assessment of results done and after which I cleared the same.
> ...


Hi Sunita,

Can you please let me know how to register in NAATI. How much time it will take?


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

*NAATI Tamil to English*

Hi 
I am forced to look for additional ways to add points to maintain my eligibility. NAATI seems to be one of my options (much to my dismay because I am not sure what level of expertise would they expect in the language)

I will be taking Tamil to English . Since I live oversesas (not in Australia), I can only take the Professional translator test. Has anyone had any experience taking the test in Tamil?
If yes can you please share any available information, advice, guidance please?

I will be very grateful for any info shared.

Thanks!


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi there!
Can someone plz tell me how long naati takes to announce result? I know that their official time is 10 weeks but do they provide earlier than that ?


----------



## S_SHO (Nov 28, 2016)

*Naati Results*



xulf.ali said:


> Hi there!
> Can someone plz tell me how long naati takes to announce result? I know that their official time is 10 weeks but do they provide earlier than that ?


Hey man, I called them up and they said whilst the total time it may take is 10 weeks, they normally dispatch results in 6 weeks time. Are you awaiting results for Urdu?


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

S_SHO said:


> xulf.ali said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there!
> ...


yes bro i have done urdu and waiting for results


----------



## gowsimano (Jan 29, 2017)

*NAATI Tamil*

HI

Do you have any materials for NAATI Tamil paraprofessional interpreter exam?


Regards,

Gowsi


----------



## Bea12 (Jan 22, 2017)

gowsimano said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi , any advice abt NAATI? I will try to sit for the exam on march but no idea how's gonna be... Thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

xulf.ali said:


> Hi there!
> Can someone plz tell me how long naati takes to announce result? I know that their official time is 10 weeks but do they provide earlier than that ?


Hi did you appear in paraprofessional interpreter or professional translator ? And is it easy to crack ?

Thanks


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, anyone know about NAATI Hindi coaching in Melbourne?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhanagana (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Aarthi

Me too lacking with 5 points and planning to take Tamil to English.
Can you please help me with tips and ideas also exam pattern, materials etc.
Hope u have attended and cleared your test.

Regards
Dhana



aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi
> I am forced to look for additional ways to add points to maintain my eligibility. NAATI seems to be one of my options (much to my dismay because I am not sure what level of expertise would they expect in the language)
> 
> I will be taking Tamil to English . Since I live oversesas (not in Australia), I can only take the Professional translator test. Has anyone had any experience taking the test in Tamil?
> ...


----------



## sbmk (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi ,

Even I would like to take NATTI exam Tamil to English. Have you appeared ?


----------



## Surabhi2309 (May 4, 2018)

*NAATI certification*



sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Mani
> 
> Had taken NAATI two years ago .... Hindi to English Translation.
> Had cleared the individual sections but did not clear the overall score required, had to get a re-assessment of results done and after which I cleared the same.
> ...



Hi Sunita,

Can you please explain the process of getting the paraprofessional certification in Hindi. Do I have to pursue a course from one of NAATI accredited institutes? If not then can i access the sample tests from somewhere? 

Thanks
Surabhi


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Surabhi, Have you scheduled the test just yet?

Thanks,
Parag


----------

